# copper clad grounding.



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

greenman said:


> Dose anyone know if you use the same dies and crimps for copper clad cable for grounding?
> Is it the same size??


Why not just use copper?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

greenman said:


> Dose anyone know if you use the same dies and crimps for copper clad cable for grounding?
> Is it the same size??


The current capacity may be different, but #3 copper clad should be the same physical diameter as #3 copper or aluminum. You could mic the cable and that would tell you
The manufacturer should be able to clarify any questions.
I would wonder about the compression of the cable, since the core is aluminum, but then the copper sheath would prevent any spread.
You should check with one of the compression tool manufacturers too.


----------

